# Goal Line Technology



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think its a great idea. I know there are purest out there who want to keep it as it is. But it takes away so much from a team when they make a hard earned goal to have it taken away by a lazy Ref.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

As soon as possible G. They have been waiting way to long aleady..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> As soon as possible G. They have been waiting way to long aleady..


 
Very true man. The off-sides issue is another beast but I would think they would see this GIANT hole in this. FIFA is the biggest event for Football/soccer I would think they would do everything to make it fair.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

They need to get on it. ASAP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard in the News today, that Blatter mentioned he wants to go at it as soon as the World Cup is over.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

They need to now before the Cup is over!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Going to call him now G. No worries^^


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks bro lol


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

They can solve all or 99.9% of questionable goal line AND offside goals if they used instant replay. Check all the goals that are contestable. It isn't like there are that many goals in a game any way and even less that are debatable.

Should have been in 10 years ago anyway.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> They can solve all or 99.9% of questionable goal line AND offside goals if they used instant replay. Check all the goals that are contestable. It isn't like there are that many goals in a game any way and even less that are debatable.
> 
> Should have been in 10 years ago anyway.


 
Im with you its not like they have 30 shots a game they with have to review. Its usualy one maybe two. But that one or two could mean the difference in who goes home or the path of the game.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, they need to figure this out. The only problem that I see with instant replays is how the match will be restarted if the ball wasn't in the goal. You can't just take the ball away from the attacking or defending team. You'd basically have to wait until there is some kind of break in the game like a foul. And what happens if the other team scores while this all is happening and it turns out the game shouldn't have been allowed to go on?

So basically they should just put a chip in the ball and make it work. It's the easiest/best solution.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

they should really have it but it does take away the aspect of not having technology interfere with sports

thats like having an american football indicate whether or not you made a touchdown or not in a crucial play


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

We need that YESTERDAY. Just like in Rugby, we need a TMO [Television match official]. It doesn't take long and solves serious problems.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yes, they need to figure this out. The only problem that I see with instant replays is how the match will be restarted if the ball wasn't in the goal. You can't just take the ball away from the attacking or defending team. You'd basically have to wait until there is some kind of break in the game like a foul. And what happens if the other team scores while this all is happening and it turns out the game shouldn't have been allowed to go on?
> 
> So basically they should just put a chip in the ball and make it work. It's the easiest/best solution.


Apparently there are a lot technological difficulties with having a chip and the like. It's possible but not always implementable. Also, it doesn't address the issue of offside goals.

As it pertains to a goal that wasn't registered in play, this sort of thing happens alot in hockey. Yes, after the play is dead they review the tape, if a goal was scored the clock goes back, and if a goal was scored after it, it is negated. If the contested play is called a no goal, all the play after is deemed legitimate.

In the World Cup however I see the referees walking around with microphones and earpieces on. The play can be stopped immediately if the ref is notified of by, as Nefilim says, a TMO, who should constantly be reviewing footage as the match is played. For example, a simple "stop play, goal scored at 14:50".


----------

